# Converting MTH sound to reed switch triggers?



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Just wondering has anyone researched converting the MTH Bell and Horn sound to reed switch activation?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You would be best to go to Ray Manley's site, where all the MTH people hang out. I'm not sure it can be triggered by reed. If anyone knows it is Raymond









G Scale Train Forum.com







www.gscaletrainforum.com





Greg


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Greg Elmassian said:


> You would be best to go to Ray Manley's site, where all the MTH people hang out. I'm not sure it can be triggered by reed. If anyone knows it is Raymond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg. will check it out.


----------

